# Heroquest



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just dug this out of the loft in my parents house, a big blast from the past. Loved playing this as a kid, I have all the bits so looking forward to maybe playing again. The advanced box only has the board pieces all the figures were swapped or died through misadventure!









And here we have some terrible examples of painted minis from the game, I'll attempt to paint them better this time around!

View attachment 959983657


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The reason I'm a plastic crack junkie. Loved that game. I got this and a mate got Space Crusade the same Christmas. I've been an addict ever since.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The reason I'm a plastic crack junkie. Loved that game. I got this and a mate got Space Crusade the same Christmas. I've been an addict ever since.


Me to brother, once I get it cleaned up, and if I can rustle up a couple of extra nerds maybe we can have a game


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I bags the barbarian.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not like the dwarf No?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Holy crap. give me notice ill grab the ferry and ill come join you guys for some Hero quest.
me and my Bro Grimzag used to play this when we were youngsters. 
we were not good at it.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd love to play heroquest


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Best video I've seen in ages


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Gret79 hard lolz thanks, have a deserved cookie


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Old Man moves slowly but he does move!


----------

